# Xanax vs Valium



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If you had your pick which of these two benzos would you prefer?

I doubt I'll get many replies, seeing how relatively few around here have taken Valium as compared to Xanax which is common as dirt.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

If I had chronic anxiety I'd take Valium, otherwise it's Xanax.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been on both for years. Real tough to say if I had to pick just one. I'd say Valium wins by a hair. Valium seems more effective for that general and social anxiety that never goes away. xanax works well for acute anxiety and as a sleeping pill but for more lasting relief I think Valium wins.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Valium - longer half life, less dependency issues.


----------



## infinityplusone (Jun 5, 2011)

I think I get a better response from Xanax, but the rebound anxiety is brutal. So Valium it is for me.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Valium is smooth and generally 'feels' much more wholesome.


----------



## Sumguy7 (May 15, 2012)

Xanax

But neither of the two are anything special.


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> If you had your pick which of these two benzos would you prefer?
> 
> I doubt I'll get many replies, seeing how relatively few around here have taken Valium as compared to Xanax which is common as dirt.


Xanax xr defiantly !


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Valium I heard lasts all day while Xanax only lasts a couple hours. I've only taken Xanax, it works alright. I want to try Valium though, it seems pretty boss.  

Just knowing the fact that I can take Valium makes my anxiety go away.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

I would choose valium because of the longer half life.. And I can't trust myself with xanax


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Consider Tranxene as well, it's even longer acting than Valium and feels clean (no high stoned feeling, just anxiety reduction).


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

Valium is the lesser of the two evils but both eventually stab you in the back.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've only taken one Valium pill in my life. Didn't do much for me but that was probably because I was at my Dad's funeral and was a nervous wreck anyway. :blank

I've taken Xanax before and thought it was too mild (I took .5 mg) but I'm sure if I took a bigger dose it would have been more effective. I was afraid of addiction issues so I kept the doses to a minimum even though my Doc said I could take it every 8 hours I took it much less often than that.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Valium all the way, it's way more enjoyable and slightly less damaging (although still quite capable of destroying a person). One problem is, most doctors don't seem to realize that 1 mg of xanax equals 20 mgs of valium, so while they will have no problem prescribing 3 mg of xanax per day, they will balk at prescribing 60 mg of valium. That is why I chose to go on xanax (I could get a much higher dose prescribed) back when I did my benzo thing. Xanax is so much more potent though, that after building a tolerance to it, even ungodly amounts of valium would barely effect me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

*Xanax wins.*



UltraShy said:


> If you had your pick which of these two benzos would you prefer?
> 
> I doubt I'll get many replies, seeing how relatively few around here have taken Valium as compared to Xanax which is common as dirt.


Excuse my rudeness but Valium is as weak as piss! Xanax wins hands down, every time - makes you want to hurt people sometimes though - just a slight drawback!:roll
A doctor once told me they used to call it "the angry drug.", meaning it can cause rage.


----------

